# Tacx Vortex vs Bushido vs Fortius



## henrikcomn (May 16, 2011)

So the Giro d'Italia is running high, and have the feeling that I MUST go conquer some mountains straight away! 

unfortunately the nearest mountains are over 2000 km away! So I decided that I need to buy a VR Trainer!

It will be either The Vortex, The Bushido or The Fortius.

I have some concerns though:

1. How steep climbs can the Vortex simulate? I have heard 5% in real life videos, and 9% in Virtual Reality? Can anybody confirm that, or is a higher percentage?

2.How much can the bushido simulate? And does it suffer from the choppy pedalling, like the fortius when the climbs get to steep?

3. And speaking about the choppiness of the Fortius, Have that been solved in some update, or can I expect choppiness if I buy the Fortius?

Thank you guys


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Got the bushido. It will get choppy if your cadence gets to low. See this thread on some workarounds:http://forum.tacx.com/viewtopic.php?t=15386. I believe it is a 10% slope if I remember correctly, not positive though.


----------

